# erreur dans mon script création auto de dossier et sous dossiers



## Flo-17 (23 Avril 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Je débute complètement sur Applescript et Automator, aussi après une recherche sur le forum j'ai trouvé une partie de ma solution mais une erreur persiste, peut être quelqu'un de plus éclairé pourra me corriger 

Voila le topo: je souhaite créer une automatisation pour créer un dossier et une série de sous dossiers quand je bosse sur mon home studio.
Les sous-dossiers seront toujours les mêmes, seul le dossier dans lesquels ils seront rangés change de nom (en fonction du projet sur lequel je travaille).
J'aimerai que ces dossiers se créent dans un dossier que j'ai déjà créer nommé "Home Studio" (il se trouve dans "Mes Documents"
En résumé Mes Document:Home Studio:Nouveau Dossier:Sous Dossiers

J'ai utilisé ce script:


```
display dialog "Entrer le nom du dossier à créer: " default answer "Dossier"
set lenom to text returned of result

tell application "Finder"
    set lenom to lenom as string
    set chemin to (path to Documents:Home Studio folders) as string
    set chemin2 to chemin & lenom as string
    make new folder at chemin with properties {name:lenom}
    make new folder at chemin2 with properties {name:"Pré-prod"}
    make new folder at chemin2 with properties {name:"Enregistrement"}
    make new folder at chemin2 with properties {name:"Edition"}
    make new folder at chemin2 with properties {name:"Mix"}
    make new folder at chemin2 with properties {name:"Mastering"}
    make new folder at chemin2 with properties {name:"Export"}
    make new folder at chemin2 with properties {name:"Notes"}
end tell
```

et quand je fais exécuter pour tester ce script j'ai un message d'erreur. Par contre si je remplace la 4ème ligne par:


```
set chemin to (path to document folders) as string
```

ça marche mais le nouveau dossier se créer dans Documents (logique)

L'idée serait de balancer ce script dans Automator pour créer un raccourci dans le finder et créer automatiquement ces dossiers à chaque nouveaux projet.
En espérant que quelqu'un pourra m'aider (si ça se trouve c'est tout bête mais je n'y connais rien en script ^^)

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## zeltron54 (24 Avril 2019)

Bonjour

Je ne comprend pas le besoin de passer par automator.
Tu enregistres ton script au format application et tu le lances directement.
je te met le script modifié.


```
display dialog "Entrer le nom du dossier à créer: " default answer "Dossier"
set lenom to text returned of result

tell application "Finder"
    set lenom to lenom as string
    set chemin to (path to documents folder) as string
    set chemin to chemin & "Home Studio:" as string
    set chemin2 to chemin & lenom as string
    make new folder at chemin with properties {name:lenom}
    make new folder at chemin2 with properties {name:"Pré-prod"}
    make new folder at chemin2 with properties {name:"Enregistrement"}
    make new folder at chemin2 with properties {name:"Edition"}
    make new folder at chemin2 with properties {name:"Mix"}
    make new folder at chemin2 with properties {name:"Mastering"}
    make new folder at chemin2 with properties {name:"Export"}
    make new folder at chemin2 with properties {name:"Notes"}
end tell
```


----------



## Flo-17 (24 Avril 2019)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ta réponse, j'avais essayé quelque chose comme ça mais j'avais dû faire une erreur quelque part 
Maintenant ça marche nickel 
Pour automator il me semblait qu'il fallait passer par là pour créer l'application.
Merci pour ton aide


----------



## zeltron54 (24 Avril 2019)

Ok, donc pas besoin d' automator  
Si tout fonctionne , content pour toi !
Si problème pour créer l'appli, tu demande ici...
Bonne journée.


----------



## Flo-17 (24 Avril 2019)

Ben mon idée était d'ajouter cette application comme un icône dans la barre d'outils du finder ou quelque chose s'approchant. Juste que une fois dans le finder je clique sur l'icône et ça me lance le script. Comme quand on clique sur "nouveau dossier".. Mais je ne sais pas si c'est possible ^^


----------



## Flo-17 (24 Avril 2019)

Alors, en fait j'ai réussi en exportant comme une application que j'ai réussi à faire glisser dans la barre d'outil du Finder. Quand je clique dessus le script se lance bien mais à chaque fois il me sort un message "home studio" demande l'autorisation de contrôler "Finder". Acceptez si vous voulez lui permettre d'accéder aux documents et aux données contenues dans "Finder" et d'y effectuer des actions.

Est il possible de ne plus avoir ce message à chaque création de dossier? C'est pas hyper grave mais si on peut l'éviter c'est mieux


----------



## zeltron54 (24 Avril 2019)

Si tu as déjà utilisé ton appli ...
Pour autoriser tu vas dans préférence système => sécurité et confidentialité => onglet confidentialité
Tu déverrouilles en entrant ton mot de passe de session.
dans la colonne de gauche sélectionnes automatisation dans la fenêtre de droite tu cherches le nom de ton appli tu devrais avoir une case à cocher Finder, tu la coches et ça devrait être bon.

Tien moi au courant.


----------



## Flo-17 (24 Avril 2019)

Merci c'est ok tout fonctionne nickel


----------

